# Rodenator



## Tanka (Mar 7, 2010)

Dang! This is one way to get rid of moles and gophers. Course I'd rather just shoot'em.

Check out the video:

Pest Control - Moles, Gophers, Burrowing Rodents @ Rodenator


----------

